# Kontakt Pitchbend Issues



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 25, 2020)

Hey all,

This is driving me crazy, l mainly write orchestral music so l never use the pitchbend wheel!

I was hearing some of my instruments were sounding out of tune at times and couldn't for the life of me work out what was going on. After some investigation l noticed the the pitchbend wheel in the bottom left of the Kontakt panel next to the keyboard was jumping down??

I opened up an automation lane in cubase and set the pitchbend to 0 but it still does it!! I never ever touch the pitchbend wheel on my midi controller!

Is there a way in kontakt just to turn this off?

Any advice would be very welcome!!

Kontakt 6, Win 10, Cubase 10.5

Cheers.


----------



## shomynik (May 25, 2020)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is driving me crazy, l mainly write orchestral music so l never use the pitchbend wheel!
> 
> ...


Pitchbend all the way down wouldn't sound out of tune but as a new tone alltogether - a tone pitched down by a fixed amount, usually 2 semitones.

Are you sure you are not hearing just a regular out of tune sample? It happens, humans performed those sounds and humans make mistakes. I was never bothered by those too much as usually they are not extreme and they fall (for me) in acceptable teritory. But you can always correct them, in many ways.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2020)

You can block pitch bend events with a very simple multiscript:


```
on midi_in
    if ($MIDI_COMMAND = $MIDI_COMMAND_PITCH_BEND)
        ignore_midi
    end if
end on
```


----------



## d.healey (May 26, 2020)

Sounds like the pitch wheel on your midi keyboard might be a bit dodgy.


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 26, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> You can block pitch bend events with a very simple multiscript:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




This would be awesome, however l have no idea of multiscripting.
Is this a straight forward thing to do with a bit of research??


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 26, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Sounds like the pitch wheel on your midi keyboard might be a bit dodgy.



This could be the case!!


----------



## d.healey (May 26, 2020)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> This could be the case!!


That's what happened to my keyboard. Every so often I'm playing and suddenly everything goes out of tune. I just have to turn the keyboard off and on to fix it.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 26, 2020)

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> This would be awesome, however l have no idea of multiscripting.
> Is this a straight forward thing to do with a bit of research??



Top right corner of Kontakt, press KSP button, then press Edit to open the script area, paste my code in, press Apply. Done!


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (May 26, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Top right corner of Kontakt, press KSP button, then press Edit to open the script area, paste my code in, press Apply. Done!



Awesome, Many thanks!!


----------

